# Good decoy



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am looking for advice for a good coyote decoy. I would like to spend around 40 dollars or so. I have heard of one that is a stake with a moving bullet at the top, with a fake rabbit hide on top that moves. Has anyone had any luck or success with it? I do not have an electronic call. I want something I can combine with my mouth calls to draw attention away from me and to the decoy. Any advice would be great!


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

I used the rigor rabbit one time and one time only. It cost me a coyote because the coyote got real suspicous when it started to move. I have used the new coyote silhoute (sp) a few times and it works REAAAAL GOOOOD but you had better carry a shotgun!!!!! I think that one is 40 dollars and comes with a fawn and two rabbits


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

live rabbit if u can :lol:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Had my uncle mount me a jack rabbit and a cotton tail...Depending on where i am setting up decides what i use..This works good just make sure you get them before they get to the rabbit.hahaha A shotgun with some buck shot would work great..
Bandhunter


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

I haven't tried it but they say if you nail a live cat's feet to a piece of plywood and set it about 30yards in front of you, you won't even have to call. LOL


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

halligm said:


> I haven't tried it but they say if you nail a live cat's feet to a piece of plywood and set it about 30yards in front of you, you won't even have to call. LOL


hahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
i love it. :beer:


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 5, 2004)

I use decoys alot I do ADC work for a living and the best two are FoxPro jack-in-box at 85.00 and the Predator Enticer at 40.00 the enticer has a timer built in runs for 8 sec.and off for 8 sec.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Tumbelweed are you doing private ADC work or are you employed with APHIS?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 5, 2004)

private ADC work


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

halligm said:


> I haven't tried it but they say if you nail a live cat's feet to a piece of plywood and set it about 30yards in front of you, you won't even have to call. LOL


I think I read about that tip on PETA's website


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Tumbleweed what state are you doing most of your hunting in?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 5, 2004)

Live in Texas now raised in No.Ddak


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> Tumbelweed are you doing private ADC work or are you employed with APHIS?


What are you guys talking about?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i use a "predator heart" decoy. works pretty good and i purchased mine for around $40 i think. every time i've had a coyote see the decoy...it has locked in and come almost right to it. the only problem i have had is that the batteries will freeze up when it's really cold out and the decoy stops moving.

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Papapete:
ADC= Animal Damage Control
APHIS= Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (a branch of the USDA)


----------

